# Jon jones "Ima do extra in the fight, Im Outraged, OUTRAGED. GROWL!!"



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

> Angry champ is angry.
> 
> UFC Light Heavyweight Champion Jon Jones is all in a huff after his staredown, if you can call it that, with former division title holder Quinton Jackson at the UFC 135 press conference back on July 19.
> 
> ...



Haha ok well the title isnt the exact quote BUT its pretty much what i was thinking when reading this. Jon Jones makes me laugh because i used to think the guys is crazy mature for his age, but now i think he is crazy immature for his age. 
Jon Jones doesn't care enough to look at his opponents face during a FACE/STARE off, so what right does he have to bitch about someone turning around and smiling at the camera. If you cant give your opponents the courtesy of looking at them, instead of looking past them, then why the hell should they bother to look at you?? What Rampage did was perfect and shows Jones how disrespectful it can feel when you are trying to have a stare-down but the person opposite of you doesn't even care enough to look at you so you are stuck staring at their neck or cheek feeling like an idiot. 
How Jones believes that he has ground to be pissed of is pretty shocking to me. Border line nutty. 

Applause for Rampage.
:happy01: :happy01: :happy01: :happy01: :happy01: :happy01:


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Hmm its a bit hypocritical. Jones to me comes off as disrespectful in the fact his 'staredown' involves just starting into the distance, so when Rampage punks his style he has a hissy fit.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

This fight is looking better and better. The staredown had me literally laughing my ass off and it's one of the reasons why I'm a Page fan. JBJ for one reason or the other gets under my skin, he kinda reminds me of that Christian Bale character in American Psycho. My business card is better!!!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

anderton46 said:


> Hmm its a bit hypocritical. Jones to me comes off as disrespectful in the fact his 'staredown' involves just starting into the distance, so when Rampage punks his style he has a hissy fit.


Pretty much.

He likes to act like "Iv always done that" makes his stare-down any better. You should be able to suck these little quirks or habits up, so you and your opponent can both have a respectful stare down. If you cant show your opponent even that level of respect then you certainly dont deserve it either. Why should he be the one looking away from his opponents and have them look like dummies staring into his neck (since he is taller then all his opponents). Rampage found a way to not be the guy that looks dumb but instead made Jones look dumb. 
Suck it up Jones.. your 24 not 14.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

I agree that Jones is coming off more immature now that we're getting to see more of him, but I disagree that it's a discourtesy to not look the opponent in the eye in the staredown. WTF is a staredown anyways? It's a media-photoshoot thing and really has no bearing on the fight. If Jones wants to look away, staredown his opponent or cross his eyes and stick his tongue out mocking the ridiculousness of it, that's his choice.

Takanori Gomi used to talk about why he didn't participate in staredowns in press conferences or in his fights. Said it just unnecessarily raised his heart rate, got him nervous and he didn't need that. I think rather than chiding Jones for what he's doing maybe people should be taking notes. Like him or not, the guy knows how to whip some ass.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

LOL. This is going to be a great fight. I'm liking Jones more and more. I've always liked Rampage. Can't wait for this one.


----------



## nyc05 (Oct 1, 2008)

So the guy (Jones) who won't even look at his opponent during the stare down (which many people feel is disrespectful) is pissed and whining about what Rampage did? Dude seriously needs to get his ego in check and grow up already.

I respect the hell out of Jones' ability. I really do, but I just don't like the dude, and comments/actions like this, which happen with him pretty often, prove why.

I'm not even a Rampage fan and even I hope he knocks Jones the F out. Unfortunately I just don't see it happening. 'Page is too susceptible to leg kicks, and I see Jones raping his legs before doing just about anything else he wants. My only hope is that Jones rushes in at some point and 'Page can catch him and put him down.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Calibretto9 said:


> I agree that Jones is coming off more immature now that we're getting to see more of him, but I disagree that it's a discourtesy to not look the opponent in the eye in the staredown. WTF is a staredown anyways? It's a media-photoshoot thing and really has no bearing on the fight. If Jones wants to look away, staredown his opponent or cross his eyes and stick his tongue out mocking the ridiculousness of it, that's his choice.
> 
> Takanori Gomi used to talk about why he didn't participate in staredowns in press conferences or in his fights. Said it just unnecessarily raised his heart rate, got him nervous and he didn't need that. I think rather than chiding Jones for what he's doing maybe people should be taking notes. Like him or not, the guy knows how to whip some ass.



Did you even read the article???
Its Jon Jones thats having a hissy fit about the staredown.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> Did you even read the article???
> Its Jon Jones thats having a hissy fit about the staredown.


I did, and was replying to your comments more than the article. Like I said, I think the more I hear of Jones the more immature he sounds. 

As for your comments, I don't think it's a big deal to not look a guy in the eye in the staredowns because I think staredowns as a whole are ridiculous.

Edit*: Plus, stating you're outraged also is ridiculous in my book. That's one of those things that should just go unstated. We'll know when you're outraged, lol.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

Please don't believe everything you read, folks. It's not that Bones didn't say it; it's that he probably doesn't really feel this way.

Fight-hyping, and Dana is loving it; wouldn't surprise me a bit to find out he's behind it.

Still going to be a great fight- just don't believe the hype.

.


----------



## Prolific (May 7, 2009)

Oh jones it seems like he cares about the wrong things. U got ur patented staredown punked!!! It's something everyone of his opponents can do now so just do a normal staredown. I feel like jones is one of those people in high school whose different just to be different. He is an amazing talent and just a weird dude that thinks he comes off as really smart and gracious when he doesn't, be like a gsp or a silva and let ur talent speak


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Calibretto9 said:


> I did, and was replying to your comments more than the article. Like I said, I think the more I hear of Jones the more immature he sounds.
> 
> As for your comments, I don't think it's a big deal to not look a guy in the eye in the staredowns because I think staredowns as a whole are ridiculous.
> 
> Edit*: Plus, stating you're outraged also is ridiculous in my book. That's one of those things that should just go unstated. We'll know when you're outraged, lol.


Stare off is a pretty big tradition in combat sports. I dont see how its "Ridiculous" to show respect to your opponent. There are alot of things that are ridiculous in this world BUT having two opponents that are going to fight each other do a stare-off in-front of alot of cameras is HARDLY one of them. 
Jon Jones is a grown man and can do his stare-offs how ever the hell he wants. But when you decide that you wont look at your opponent even though many people have stepped up and stated that to be disrespectful, then you give up your right to bitch about someone elses choice of stare-down. If Jones didnt pull his regular bs then im sure Rampage would have just done a normal staredown too.


Jon Jones!! Just be honest with us. You are not mad because you think Rampage was "disrespectful" You are pissed because Rampage made you look like an idiot at your own game. You are easy to figure out Jones... you are your typical insecure age twenties male.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

> Jon Jones!! Just be honest with us. You are not mad because you think Rampage was "disrespectful" You are pissed because Rampage made you look like an idiot at your own game.


I agree. It also comes off as "how dare he do that to me, does he know who I am?!".


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

KnockoutLounge said:


> The hype is making this fight THAT much better.
> 
> I honestly do want to see the Old School Rampage come out in this fight and rush Bones. *Lift him up and slam him*. Then pick him up and throw him over the cage, climb up and elbow drop him as he lays outside the cage.
> 
> ...


While it's possible the bolded could happen, the odds are pretty long against it: Jones has a massive height and reach advantage (Jones: 6' 4"/84.5" 'Page: 6' 1"/73") is a far better wrestler, and has proven to have superior striking in terms of versatility and unpredictability.

Puncher's chance. in my opion, that's all Jackson really has in this fight.

.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

He said "I'm outraged"...thats a bit extreme considering the circumstances so don't take him seriously its CLEARLY all hype.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Can't believe people take anything seriously so close to fight nights. It's called hyping a fight and many people have different ways of doing it. I wouldn't be surprised if Jon Jones said this with a smile on his face, holding back a laugh.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

LOL


JBJ is starting to crumble...slowly


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Soakked said:


> I agree. It also comes off as "how dare he do that to me, does he know who I am?!".


Exactly what I thought.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Stare off is a pretty big tradition in combat sports. I dont see how its "Ridiculous" to show respect to your opponent. There are alot of things that are ridiculous in this world BUT having two opponents that are going to fight each other do a stare-off in-front of alot of cameras is HARDLY one of them.


Well, those kind of stare offs rather have a tradition in _mediatized_ combat sports (like boxing, but not so much in other martial arts, at least not in that way). That's more part of the show to promote a fight than part of the fight itself (other than real stare offs which are not scheduled). I wouldn't call them necessarily ridiculous, but I'd definitely wouldn't miss them if they didn't do them.


----------



## IIGQ4U (Feb 9, 2007)

Did anybody hear Jon Jones say this? What was his demeanor? I am asking because it reads like pure sarcasm.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

IIGQ4U said:


> Did anybody hear Jon Jones say this? What was his demeanor? I am asking because it reads like pure sarcasm.


I can see what your saying, I just really don't think it is. Its either Bones being a little bitch or its hype.



SideWays222 said:


> Jon Jones!! Just be honest with us. You are not mad because you think Rampage was "disrespectful" You are pissed because Rampage made you look like an idiot at your own game. You are easy to figure out Jones... you are your typical insecure age twenties male.


Damn, I'm finding myself agreeing with Sideways far too much recently. But yeah man, to me your comment is spot on.

Whats Limba got to say about this?


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Whether it's truth or hype or complete nonsense, this article does not help Jones' recent dip in popularity.


----------



## IIGQ4U (Feb 9, 2007)

I don't really care about a fighter's personality, I care about what they do inside of the cage and Jon Jones always delivers.


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

I have never seen the level of hate for such a talent in a long time. I think I heard someone say that when you see how good someone is it should push you to do well in your field but people that don't think they can reach that goal just hate.

Its just so funny that Sonnen can blantantly disrespect a race of people and we say how much we have missed him but Jones says the right things but "there is just something about the way he said it" and he is an arogant prick.....:confused03:

He doesn't disrespect people in staredowns he just chooses not to look them in the eye. What Page did was classic rampage but at the same time it was disrespectful but because its Jones it was just funny as hell. Also the last time Jones got pissed off at an opponent he broke Vera's eye socket in three places..........


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I see what you are saying Pro but I think the reason is that Sonnen doesn't try and sugar coat things, and you can tell that what he says comes out naturally (he's a tool though). JBJ trys to act humble and respectful but it comes out as a phoney persona (just my opinion of course). 

Personally I'm not a hater, because I love the way he fights. But I see past the mask that he tries hard to put on.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I like Jones more and more.

Jackson is gonna get hurt on September 24. 

BTW: There was another fighte who turned his back on his opponent at a media meeting. One that trains at ..... omg ..... Wolfslair.















prolyfic said:


> I have never seen the level of hate for such a talent in a long time. I think I heard someone say that when you see how good someone is it should push you to do well in your field but people that don't think they can reach that goal just hate.
> 
> Its just so funny that Sonnen can blantantly disrespect a race of people and we say how much we have missed him *but Jones says the right things but "there is just something about the way he said it"* and he is an arogant prick.....:confused03:


Couldn't have said it better.



prolyfic said:


> He doesn't disrespect people in staredowns he just chooses not to look them in the eye. What Page did was classic rampage but at the same time it was disrespectful *but because its Jones it was just funny as hell.* Also the last time Jones got pissed off at an opponent he broke Vera's eye socket in three places..........


I'm curious how people would have reacted if Jackson would have pulled that shit move against Machida, at their press conference/weigh-ins?! ---> BLASPHEMY!!!

His haters are just frustrated. He came out of nowhere basically and in less than 3 years became the UFC's youngest Champion, beating one of the most appreciated and beloved fighters in the world.

# No wonder almost all of Shogun's fans turned into Jackson fans, since this fight was announced :sarcastic12: ^

Jones represents a succes story.

And, as we know, one man's succes is another man's envy.


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

Soakked said:


> I see what you are saying Pro but I think the reason is that Sonnen doesn't try and sugar coat things, and you can tell that what he says comes out naturally (he's a tool though). JBJ trys to act humble and respectful but it comes out as a phoney persona *(just my opinion of course). *
> Personally I'm not a hater, because I love the way he fights. But I see past the mask that he tries hard to put on.


That I can respect everyone has their opinion. I wish others would just acknowledge that its just a feeling they have as oppose to it being fact.


----------



## tigerblood (Mar 20, 2011)

Just another Jon Jones hate thread, move along nothing to see here. Its funny how yous find anything and everything to hate on the guy about.

This just in - Jon Jones doesn't like toast with his eggs and bacon, lets go make a thread about it so all the Jon Jones haters can gather and have a bukkaki fest.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

If anything Rampage got disrespected and took the piss, and I would say that about any two fighters its nothing to do with the hate of Jones. Rampage got one up on him and hes butthurt simples


----------



## tigerblood (Mar 20, 2011)

SideWays222 said:


> Jon Jones!! Just be honest with us. You are not mad because you think Rampage was "disrespectful" You are pissed because Rampage made you look like an idiot at your own game. You are easy to figure out Jones... *you are your typical insecure age twenties male.*


:sarcastic12::sarcastic12::sarcastic12:

Now your a mind reader, seriously you got to get over shogun getting the shit beat out of him. You sound like your typical jealous middle-aged man.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm a big Jon Jones fan, and I'm anything but a supporter of Rampage. But I have to admit, the staredown, and the way Quiton turned around and smiled at the crowd was freaking hilarious! I think it was excentuated (spelling??) by the fact that Jon was nearly an entire head size taller than him!

I'm cheering for Jones, but Rampage won the press conference!!


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

honestly JBJ used to bug me a little, actually first i was a fan, then i started to dislike him, now i dont really care, i just concentrate on the fighter, i hope he is bigger than anderons and becomes the greatest MMA fighter ever...thats all really:thumbsup:

why should we keep hating every little thing he does? or praising for that matter, hes not that interesting


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

prolyfic said:


> I have never seen the level of hate for such a talent in a long time. I think I heard someone say that when you see how good someone is it should push you to do well in your field but people that don't think they can reach that goal just hate.
> 
> Its just so funny that Sonnen can blantantly disrespect a race of people and we say how much we have missed him but Jones says the right things but "there is just something about the way he said it" and he is an arogant prick.....:confused03:
> 
> He doesn't disrespect people in staredowns he just chooses not to look them in the eye. What Page did was classic rampage but at the same time it was disrespectful but because its Jones it was just funny as hell. Also the last time Jones got pissed off at an opponent he broke Vera's eye socket in three places..........





limba said:


> I like Jones more and more.
> 
> Jackson is gonna get hurt on September 24.
> 
> ...


You guys arnt this thick headed. I know you got dirt in your eyes when looking at Jon Jones but Limba you are still not this thick headed.
Jon Jones is getting alot of flack because, what he is "Outraged" at Rampage for, is the same thing he has pulled on every single opponent he has faced. All his opponents stood there like idiots staring at this KIDS neck. Rampage gave Bones a taste of his own medicine and he is coming off as some kind of 
"Im Jon GOD Jones! How dare you do this to me!!, ME!!" douche
Limba i know your smart enough to know this already. But you are starting to slowly creep onto the level Bobby is with Machida and at that point it makes your post relating to Jones completely bias and useless. Do yourself a favor and just admit that Jones has no ground to bitch on.



tigerblood said:


> :sarcastic12::sarcastic12::sarcastic12:
> 
> Now your a mind reader, seriously you got to get over shogun getting the shit beat out of him. You sound like your typical jealous middle-aged man.


I actually LIKE Jon Jones and dont care much for Shogun. I am glad Jones won that fight, so i have no idea where you are getting your silly dumb posts from. I just have to be honest with myself and i see the irony in Jon Jones bitching about someone not staring at him during the weigh ins. 
*When you decide to not look at your opponents during the stare-off then dont be surprised when they dont waste their time trying to look at your neck. *
Chieck Kongo turned his back on Frank Mir out of complete disrespected and Frank Mir wasn't nearly as much of a baby about it.


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> You guys arnt this thick headed. I know you got dirt in your eyes when looking at Jon Jones but Limba you are still not this thick headed.
> Jon Jones is getting alot of flack because, what he is "Outraged" at Rampage for, is the same thing he has pulled on every single opponent he has faced. All his opponents stood there like idiots staring at this KIDS neck. Rampage gave Bones a taste of his own medicine and he is coming off as some kind of
> "Im Jon GOD Jones! How dare you do this to me!!, ME!!" douche
> Limba i know your smart enough to know this already. But you are starting to slowly creep onto the level Bobby is with Machida and at that point it makes your post relating to Jones completely bias and useless. Do yourself a favor and just admit that Jones has no ground to bitch on.
> ...


He used the word OUTRAGE instead of mad...so he is guilty of picking the wrong word. Who wouldn't be upset about someone trying to make you look stupid. Page didnt just give his back he smiled and made a joke about it. Jon chooses not to look people in the eye but that is a big step from not even facing the person. Its called a "FACE OFF" not a staring contest.


----------



## tigerblood (Mar 20, 2011)

You look away you die.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

prolyfic said:


> He used the word OUTRAGE instead of mad...so he is guilty of picking the wrong word. Who wouldn't be upset about someone trying to make you look stupid. Page didnt just give his back he smiled and made a joke about it. Jon chooses not to look people in the eye but that is a big step from not even facing the person. Its called a "FACE OFF" not a staring contest.


Actually when you are at the receiving end of it, it isnt a big step up. Why should Rampage be forced to stare at this kids neck because Jones has some kind of paranoia about having a normal face-off?? Rampage decided to not waste his time if he wasnt going to be treated with the respect of a normal face-off. Props to him, maybe Jones has learned something.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Gotta love the JBJ fanbois crying at the disrespect, yet when I meantioned how I thought JBJ not initially shaking Shogun's hand when offered was disrespectful all I got were excuses of wiping vasoline on his shorts come to mind (which apparently take 3 secs). Nor did they see no disrespect when he was signing autographs as the LHW before he fought Shogun. :sarcastic12:


----------



## tigerblood (Mar 20, 2011)

SideWays222 said:


> Actually when you are at the receiving end of it, it isnt a big step up. Why should Rampage be forced to stare at this kids neck because *Jones has some kind of paranoia about having a normal face-off*?? Rampage decided to not waste his time if he wasnt going to be treated with the respect of a normal face-off. Props to him, maybe Jones has learned something.


QUOTE JONES:
_“If you look really closely at my past fights, I never actually look into the guy’s eyes. Nor do I do it at weigh-ins. At weigh-ins normally I just look off into the audience and it kind of plays a little mind game on my opponents a lot of times. They don’t really know how to react to that.”_


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

This is just a tool to hype the fight, nothing more. You think this is the first time the fighters are looking at each other? I don't buy into anything from this and like I said in a previous post, I wouldn't be surprised if JBJ had a smile on his face while saying this.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

tigerblood said:


> QUOTE JONES:
> _“If you look really closely at my past fights, I never actually look into the guy’s eyes. Nor do I do it at weigh-ins. At weigh-ins normally I just look off into the audience and *it kind of plays a little mind game on my opponents* a lot of times. *They don’t really know how to react to that*.”_



So the tables turned on him and he has a hissy fit? Rampage did the same thing in a different manner. When JBJ does it it's ok, but when rampage does it it's somehow disrespectful?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

tigerblood said:


> QUOTE JONES:
> _“If you look really closely at my past fights, I never actually look into the guy’s eyes. Nor do I do it at weigh-ins. At weigh-ins normally I just look off into the audience and it kind of plays a little mind game on my opponents a lot of times. They don’t really know how to react to that.”_


Iv seen that quote before. So cuz he has done that to ALL his opponents instead of just 1, that makes it OK?? 
Mind games?? Does he really believe fighters are intimidated that easily?? I guess Jones believes because he gets mind fucked when someone doesnt look at him, then his opponents do also. Lawl
Jones is a character that's for sure.


----------



## tigerblood (Mar 20, 2011)

Soakked said:


> So the tables turned on him and he has a hissy fit? Rampage did the same thing in a different manner. When JBJ does it it's ok, but when rampage does it it's somehow disrespectful?


ive never seen Jon Jones turn his back, smile & point at the camera at a staredown? Tho it was very funny when rampage did it lol.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

tigerblood said:


> ive never seen Jon Jones turn his back, smile & point at the camera at a staredown? Tho it was very funny when rampage did it lol.



Reread my post, particularly the "different manner" part. I agree it was hilarious.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> Stare off is a pretty big tradition in combat sports. I dont see how its "Ridiculous" to show respect to your opponent. There are alot of things that are ridiculous in this world BUT having two opponents that are going to fight each other do a stare-off in-front of alot of cameras is HARDLY one of them.
> Jon Jones is a grown man and can do his stare-offs how ever the hell he wants. But when you decide that you wont look at your opponent even though many people have stepped up and stated that to be disrespectful, then you give up your right to bitch about someone elses choice of stare-down. If Jones didnt pull his regular bs then im sure Rampage would have just done a normal staredown too.
> 
> 
> Jon Jones!! Just be honest with us. You are not mad because you think Rampage was "disrespectful" You are pissed because Rampage made you look like an idiot at your own game. You are easy to figure out Jones... you are your typical insecure age twenties male.


I'll just leave it at a "agree to disagree" kind of thing. I don't consider staredowns a tradition in combat sports. Also, I'd consider it disrespectful not to shake someone's hand but I don't consider it disrespectful not to gaze deeply into his eyes like a weirdo (Which is what staredowns look like). I respect your view on it though.


----------



## tigerblood (Mar 20, 2011)

**** it, lets just wait for the fight - this hate gets me pumped!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Calibretto9 said:


> I'll just leave it at a "agree to disagree" kind of thing. I don't consider staredowns a tradition in combat sports. Also, I'd consider it disrespectful not to shake someone's hand but I don't consider it disrespectful not to gaze deeply into his eyes like a weirdo (Which is what staredowns look like). I respect your view on it though.


I agree on agreeing to disagree :thumb02:

I just think that if Jon jones doesn't care enough to look at his opponents then he has no right to bitch if someone doesn't want to spend their time staring at his neck. Ignoring someone is disrespectful because they are "right there" and looking past them is like saying they arnt important enough to look at. 

Its simple really..
Look at your opponents and they will look at you.
Look away from your opponents and they have the right to look away from you.

*Treat others how you would want to be treated.*


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> I agree on agreeing to disagree :thumb02:
> 
> I just think that if Jon jones doesn't care enough to look at his opponents then he has no right to bitch if someone doesn't want to spend their time staring at his neck. Ignoring someone is disrespectful because they are "right there" and looking past them is like saying they arnt important enough to look at.
> 
> ...


So why not just look off into the audience too, Matt Hammill didn't turn his back but he looked off center when him and Jones did the face off. You are making it out to sound like not looking someone in the eye is the same as having them turn around and smile and point into the crowd. It is not the same. But like you said "agree to disagree" and wait for the fight, this is turning out to get the hype that I hoped it would.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

prolyfic said:


> So why not just look off into the audience too, Matt Hammill didn't turn his back but he looked off center when him and Jones did the face off. You are making it out to sound like not looking someone in the eye is the same as having them turn around and smile and point into the crowd. It is not the same. But like you said "agree to disagree" and wait for the fight, this is turning out to get the hype that I hoped it would.


You are right, its not the same.

What Jon Jones did is much ruder. Its basically saying "Your not important enough to look at, but il let you stare at my neck"

What Rampage jackson did says "Well i dont particularly like staring at your neck. So while you are staring off into the distance not paying attention to me, i guess il turn around smile for the camera and take some pictures"

Jones needs to realize that he isnt god. He isnt the only fighter allowed to have a unique face-off. People arnt going to use Jones as a reference guide "Oh cause Jones did it that way, i now have the right to do it the same way also". Its more like "Ok well since he isnt going to look at me, im going to save some face and take some good pictures at-least".

If Jon Jones was trying to do a normal face-off and Rampage Jackson turned his back on him, i would be totally ragging on Jackson. Fact is that Rampage just reacted to Jon Jones actions. You act like a clown, you are going to be treated like a clown. You show respect, you are going to be treated with respect. These are all very simple and basic concepts.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

limba said:


> I like Jones more and more.
> 
> Jackson is gonna get hurt on September 24.
> 
> ...



You do know Jones has not been looking at guys and now is whining about another guy not looking at him.................take your Jones fan gear off and face the facts he is a bitch.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

***** de Amigo said:


> You do know Jones has not been looking at guys and now is whining about another guy not looking at him.................take your Jones fan gear off and face the facts he is a bitch.


Jon Jones can walk out of a room covered in blood with a machete on him and inside of the room he just walked out of are 50 dead babies that have wounds only a machete can produce and Limba would still somehow say Jones is amazing and is innocent.!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Jone is just upset Rampage stole his thunder at the staredown. Instead of all the media writing about how much they love JBJ, they're writing about Rampage. In JBJ's mind he probably thinks the organization should be renamed Ultimate Jones Bones Championships.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

UUUurgh. Jones has really began to repel me. He tries too hard to be cool, and waxes lyrical about the psychology he plays on others, yet is made a fool of easier than taking candy off of a baby.

He's hypocritical, overtly stuffy, and FAR too thin skinned, although he also likes to comment on the apparent fact that he is the opposite.

That comment to Dana about 'stop calling me kid' actually made me cringe with embarrassment. Dana calls everybody kid ! Jones was being deadly serious as well.

Rampage has played him more easily than an alcoholic gets pissed in a brewery.

I can't think of another fighter right now, that I'd like to see get KTFO stone cold more.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

i have a feeling we're going to see some anderson silva antics from bones during this fight. Some showboating and gloating when he gets the best of rampage in the stand up.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Jon Jones!! Just be honest with us. You are not mad because you think Rampage was "disrespectful" You are pissed because Rampage made you look like an idiot at your own game. You are easy to figure out Jones... you are your typical insecure age twenties male.


I would like to state that not all 20 something males are insecure. Just the other day my boss walked into my office when I was jerking it. I looked him square in the eyes said calmly "what can I do for you Bobby?" and finished like a pro. The thing is his name is actually Steven, and I was in his office.


----------



## gigogreco (Nov 10, 2010)

HE gets schooled in the mindgames department, an area he has used every single time and now he whines about it. 

This is not a question of whether you dislike the guy or not, this is a simple question of liking or disliking hypocrisy.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

xeberus said:


> I would like to state that not all 20 something males are insecure. Just the other day my boss walked into my office when I was jerking it. I looked him square in the eyes said calmly "what can I do for you Bobby?" and finished like a pro. The thing is his name is actually Steven, and I was in his office.


For you to be the confident one in that situation, speaks miles about how pathetic our poster Bobby really is. He catches you with your dick in your hand and he still cannot find a way to come off as the confident one. Oh Bobby...


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> For you to be the confident one in that situation, speaks miles about how pathetic our poster Bobby really is. He catches you with your dick in your hand and he still cannot find a way to come off as the confident one. Oh Bobby...



LMFAO. 


I love Sideways and Xeb. I love me some Limba too but the guy sure picked a hard fighter to be the #1 fan of.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> LMFAO.
> 
> 
> I love Sideways and Xeb. I love me some Limba too but the guy sure picked a hard fighter to be the #1 fan of.


Xeberus is one of those guys that is just hard to have a problem with. I think personally its that hilarious Avy of his. How do you act rude to someone with that avy lol? :thumb02:

My Avy on the other hand just screams "Ahh this guys a dick". lol


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Xeberus is one of those guys that is just hard to have a problem with. I think personally its that hilarious Avy of his. How do you act rude to someone with that avy lol? :thumb02:
> 
> My Avy on the other hand just screams "Ahh this guys a dick". lol




question: 2D from gorillaz?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> question: 2D from gorillaz?


its actually this crazy scientist from this anime called "Souleater". He basically is a good guy but is also twisted and made this face when fantasizing about killing some women.






If you like anime, this is a good one. Used to pump me up before i went to the gym.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> its actually this crazy scientist from this anime called "Souleater". He basically is a good guy but is also twisted and made this face when fantasizing about killing some women.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't want to ever be accused of misquoting someone so just for the record you watch Anime to get pumped up before you go to the gym??
No big deal, just wondering?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

locnott said:


> I don't want to ever be accused of misquoting someone so just for the record you watch Anime to get pumped up before you go to the gym??
> No big deal, just wondering?


I used to watch that Music video i posted to get pumped to go to the gym. Not like its a ritual or something but for w/e reason that song + video used to get me pretty pumped.
Mostly the song though... the footage does add to the effect though, i aint gonna lie.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> I used to watch that Music video i posted to get pumped to go to the gym. Not like its a ritual or something but for w/e reason that song + video used to get me pretty pumped.
> Mostly the song though... the footage does add to the effect though, i aint gonna lie.


Im just messing with you, I used to put AC/DC tapes in my walkman while I worked out years ago for the same reason,.:thumb02:


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

chosenFEW said:


> i have a feeling we're going to see some anderson silva antics from bones during this fight. Some showboating and gloating when he gets the best of rampage in the stand up.


That would be aggravating.


----------



## tigerblood (Mar 20, 2011)

chosenFEW said:


> i have a feeling we're going to see some anderson silva antics from bones during this fight. Some showboating and gloating when he gets the best of rampage in the stand up.


I hope so, so i can come back here and cum all over this stupid ******* thread.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

well it's either that or the bitch slaps and bongos ala thiago silva


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Jon Jones has the worst ego in the sport..Can't wait till someone smashes that dude.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

TheNinja said:


> Jon Jones has the worst ego in the sport..Can't wait till someone smashes that dude.


Me too, but I don't see that happening anytime soon, or at least not by the hands of Rampage. Granted, I'll shat my pants in enthusiasm if Rampage does pull it off, but I don't see it. I'm banking on Lyoto to threaten JBJ's reign, but anything can happen.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

meh its harder to defend my boys lesnardiazsonnen


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> You guys arnt this thick headed. I know you got dirt in your eyes when looking at Jon Jones but Limba you are still not this thick headed.
> Jon Jones is getting alot of flack because, what he is "Outraged" at Rampage for, is the same thing he has pulled on every single opponent he has faced. All his opponents stood there like idiots staring at this KIDS neck. Rampage gave Bones a taste of his own medicine and he is coming off as some kind of
> "Im Jon GOD Jones! How dare you do this to me!!, ME!!" douche



You missed the point....By 20 light years.

1. Jones got outraged - that's his opinion, not mine. I didn't get outraged. I'm fine.

2. Jones said would do something extra in the fight, because of the press conference incident ---> and the haters started hating him even more because.....well: I DON'T KNOW WHY?!

I don't have a problem with Jones being critised. I'm PRO speaking your mind freely.

I'm a fan of the guy and i just don't understand why every single gesture he does and every single sentence he speaks, it's being analysed on a "microscopic" level. 
And the end result is always the same with the majority: he's an ignorant, arrogant, self-centered douche, who sees himself as the SUN and everyone else is a planet or a small rock fragment flying around in outta space!!!

WTF?!

Then, you have Sonnen who insults everyone - but that's cool and funny, because Sonnen is "trolling" and/or he does it to piss people off consciencely and...that's just how he is. But that's cool.

Yo...Jones is not perfect. Far from that. 
He is still pretty young in this sport and everything that happened to him in such a short time, may feel overwhelming. 

I mean he was in high school, and probably still watching cartoons, when most of the guys he's fighting right now were competing on the world's biggest stages. 

He went from relatively unknown to one of the biggest prospects in MMA to Champion, in less than 3 years. He suddenly found himself surrounded by thousands of fans, everyone eanted to get a piece of him: media, reporters, journalists, TV show, radio shows, fan meetings, expos, charity events, marketing campaigns, commercials etc.....

And, from what i've seen, maybe he's trying too hard to please everyone. He's young and still has a lot to learn in terms of life experience.
But at the end of the day, he's just being himself.

If that's a crime.....?!



SideWays222 said:


> Limba i know your smart enough to know this already. But you are starting to slowly creep onto the level Bobby is with Machida and at that point it makes your post relating to Jones completely bias and useless. Do yourself a favor and just admit that Jones has no ground to bitch on.


As for me: i still don't get it, why am i constantly being reffered to in Jon Jones posts, as if i were his "guardian angel" or his PR Manager?! Every 5th post has something like: "Limba, i know you like Jones..." or "when Limba sees this..."

I'm being asked why i defend the guy. I've said it on numerous occasions: i'm defending my point of view!!! It just happens that my way of thingking is very similar to how Jones thinks. If i believe his opinions are - let's say - OK, i will express my opinion in a thread, because that's what a forum is all about.
If you and other disagree, you'll gonna post something different, right?!

And then i'm gonna try and go head to head against you (and/or others) trying to defend my opinion, using my arguments against yours.

This feels like a "rotating door" - it will go one way or the other, depending on who's pushing it. 

You're calling my posts biased, because i like the guy.
Using the same logic, i could call your posts as "hating", because your point of view is completely opposite to mine.

But...of course you won't agree you're hating, right?! All you do is...express your opinion.

And, as far as this......



> Do yourself a favor and just admit that Jones has no ground to bitch on.


Is this someking of "reverse psichology"?! Because it doesn't work...it won't work.




And now....back to you ---> SideWays




SideWays222 said:


> Jon Jones can walk out of a room covered in blood with a machete on him and inside of the room he just walked out of are 50 dead babies that have wounds only a machete can produce and Limba would still somehow say Jones is amazing and is innocent.!


You know, first they would need a criminal investigation, that would have to determine if Jones really did it: fingerprints, DNA, witnesses etc.

What if Jones entered that room to sign mini-replica belts for those babies?!
But one of those babies was a fan of Shogun or Evans. 
The "Shogun baby-fan" would pretend he is chocking. Jones, being the amazing person he i know he is, would immediately rush to save him.

In the meantime, the "Evans baby-fan" would grab the opportunity to steal Jones machete and he would start cutting and slicing the other babies with it, like a ninja, while doing the "skanky leg move". And all this time, he would use a diaper to hold the machete in his hand, to leave no fingerprints.

In the end, he would cut himself and "Shogun baby-fan" also to not arrouse suspicions.


Could happen...


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

limba said:


> *You missed the point....By 20 light years.*
> 
> 1. Jones got outraged - that's his opinion, not mine. I didn't get outraged. I'm fine.
> 
> ...


Its actually YOU that missed the point by 20 light years. 
Im not even sure where you are going with your post. I cant tell if you even understand why people are annoyed with Jones or if you are purposely acting thick headed.
Either way man... making Bobby go against Machida in any way shape or form is impossible. So i can tell that its going to be the same case with you.
If YOU think the way Jones thinks then you just admitted to being a a hypocrite and a self absorbed baby. These are factual statements and not opinion, Jon Jones defines these words at this point.


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

i dislike jones as a person but he's one of my top 3 fighters. weird


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

mohammadmoofty said:


> i dislike jones as a person but he's one of my top 3 fighters. weird


Its not weird.

The guy is extremely talented and extremely exciting.

He is probably a good guy tbh. Just he is Young and dumb and pretends fame wont make him big headed when it couldn't get more obvious that it has. He also pretends to have thick skin but it couldnt be more obvious, that, his skin is as thick as the skin on my nuts. 

Basically Jones is still learning things about himself. Either he will one day accept that he is all the things i just listed OR he will learn to be the person he wants to be instead of just pretending.


----------



## tigerblood (Mar 20, 2011)

SideWays222 said:


> Its not weird.
> 
> The guy is extremely talented and extremely exciting.
> 
> ...


Sideways222 - One day i hope Jon Jones finds you and kicks your ******* head in, you think you know all the answers. Actually i hope anyone kicks your head in because you come off as the most biggest douche i could imagine. Maybe your a nice guy in real life but on these boards you irritate the **** out of me. People are not neg repping you for posting news, there neg repping you for being the offical MMA FORUM MANGINA. Also you claim you like Jon Jones yet you say all this shit about him? 

Anyways back on topic: Jon Jones doesn't like peanut butter, oh shit nvm this deserves its own thread how the **** can he not like peanut butter? What an ignorant bastard. :sarcastic12::sarcastic12:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Its actually YOU that missed the point by 20 light years.
> Im not even sure where you are going with your post. *I cant tell if you even understand why people are annoyed with Jones* or if you are purposely acting thick headed.


They see him as an arrogant, self centered douche?!
Sometimes insecure, trying to act in a way that pleases everyone, but in doing so, he comes up looking worse?!

Is that it?! ... what you and other think of his behavior?!

Oooooh...and i think the opposite, right?!



SideWays222 said:


> Either way man... making Bobby go against Machida in any way shape or form is impossible. So i can tell that its going to be the same case with you.
> *If YOU think the way Jones thinks then you just admitted to being a a hypocrite and a self absorbed baby.*


Because this way of thinking is ..... WRONG?!
And this way of thinking has been declared WRONG by wich official organisation or entity?!...Refresh my mind again.

So...someone just admitted on being a fan of someone you believe is a hypocrite and self centered. And that "someone" doesn't agree wtih you. So ---> you're calling him a hypocrite and self centered, right?!

In my humble opinion, trying to impose YOUR opinions on others, while calling them hypocrites, makes that person the hypocrite.

PS: LOOK - SO MANY "HYPOCRITES"! ...









SideWays222 said:


> These are *factual statements* and not opinion, Jon Jones defines these words at this point.


Factual statements?! That Jones is arrogant and ignorant etc...
That's precious.

Factual = real
Statement = declaration

Did he "declare" this?! Did Jackson declare this?!

No....but i believe you and other (hundreths, thousands) of internet forumists declared him as arrogant and self centered douche. 
And, of course, this is enough to be labeled as a "factual statement".

The Internet has spoken!

*Question: why isn't my view on Jones (or that of his other fans) the one that is a "FACTUAL STATEMENT"?!*
_
PS: you're acting like me, but from an "opposite direction"
And yet, *I* seem to have a problem?!...
_



tigerblood said:


> Anyways back on topic: Jon Jones doesn't like peanut butter, oh shit nvm this deserves its own thread how the **** can he not like peanut butter? What an ignorant bastard. :sarcastic12::sarcastic12:


Dude...have you heard: Jones said he likes dogs more than cats...

*OMFG!!! ---> *


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

tigerblood said:


> Sideways222 - One day i hope Jon Jones finds you and kicks your ******* head in, you think you know all the answers. Actually i hope anyone kicks your head in because you come off as the most biggest douche i could imagine. Maybe your a nice guy in real life but on these boards you irritate the **** out of me. People are not neg repping you for post news, there neg repping you for being the offical MMA FORUM MANGINA.
> 
> Anyways back on topic: Jon Jones doesn't like peanut butter, oh shit nvm this deserves its own thread how the **** can he not like peanut butter? What an ignorant bastard. :sarcastic12::sarcastic12:



Hahaha
Im pretty much the same person in real life. I said nothing that bad so why your panties are up in a bunch is beyond me. Your probably a bit upset because i own you every time you post. You and Jones have something in common. Both of you have the same thin nutsack skin.

Also
This Sig is a couple years old now lmao. I dont post nearly as much news as i used to BUT i post more then i used to and get more Green Rep then i used to. Only reason i keep that signature around is because people like yourself like making a big deal about it. I actually probably would get even more Green if i took this signature off BUT i decided keeping it is worth the few negs i get for displaying it.

Haha i love you 2 bud. I might be a douche but that's just because i speak my mind whether people agree or not. You think im a douche but truth is i think people like yourself are douchey. If anyone wants to kick my head in, you can find me at AKA. Come by and youl get your shot to do it legally.

All the best 
*
BTW MODS. I know he threw some insults out there BUT dont warn him or w/e you guys like to do. I do believe that he has the right to say what he wants to me and i actually prefer it that way. So im asking you to not send him any type of warning/infraction or w/e else there is. I got a warning for calling Bobby a douche, so i know its possible. Il deal with it.*


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

limba said:


> They see him as an arrogant, self centered douche?!
> Sometimes insecure, trying to act in a way that pleases everyone, but in doing so, he comes up looking worse?!
> 
> Is that it?! ... what you and other think of his behavior?!
> ...



Sorry Limba... i cant be bothered to read this stuff anymore. When it comes to Jon Jones, i know what you are going to say before even you do, Nut hugging is an extremely easy thing to predict. No logical argument in the world would have an effect on your opinion. You cant help someone that does not want to be helped. :dunno:


----------



## tigerblood (Mar 20, 2011)

SideWays222 said:


> Hahaha
> Im pretty much the same person in real life. I said nothing that bad so why your panties are up in a bunch is beyond me. Your probably a bit upset because i own you every time you post. You and Jones have something in common. Both of you have the same thin nutsack skin.
> 
> Also
> ...


:laugh: Whatever you say buddy. Fact is you think you know everything. Your opinions are fact and people who disagree are hypocrites. Please stop "owning me whenever i post" whatever the **** that means.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

tigerblood said:


> :laugh: Whatever you say buddy. Fact is you think you know everything. Your opinions are fact and people who disagree are hypocrites. Please stop "owning me whenever i post" whatever the **** that means.


See this is why you are so easily "owned". 

1.Fact is i DONT think i know everything.
2. Another Fact is that i know EVERY single thing YOU do. There is nothing about MMA that you know, that i dont.
3. Fact - My opinions are not facts and not everyone who disagrees with me is a hypocrite. 
4. Fact - Most of the statements you make are completely unfounded. You create some sort of reality for yourself and base your arguments off this fantasy land you live in. Its very obvious you need help BUT i dont know how to give it to you. :sad01: Im sorry i failed you.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Sorry Limba... i cant be bothered to read this stuff anymore. When it comes to Jon Jones, i know what you are going to say before even you do, Nut hugging is an extremely easy thing to predict. No logical argument in the world would have an effect on your opinion. You cant help someone that does not want to be helped. :dunno:


So...others have to read your posts in order to form their opinions and post them on this board, while trying to use their arguments.
You may agree or disagree with them.

But when you feel, "you don't wanna play this game anymore" because "the counter-poster" has something to say, you just take your toys and leave, because it's not fun anymore?!

Very mature of you. :sarcastic12:



> No logical argument in the world would have an effect on your opinion.


That's your problem right there.
Why would you wanna change my opinion, when my opinion is based on *MY* system of moral values. My opinions are based on my life experiences, the situations i've gone through, the education i received - at home or in school.

And - we're debating another person's opinion, in the 1st place. It's like trying to have a debate one of Shakespeare's poem - in wich he expresses his own opinions regarding certain aspects in life: if we both read it, there's a big possibility that we will get different interpretations out of it, based on how we think.


I suggest you read some books about psichology ---> and see opinions.




SideWays222 said:


> > When it comes to Jon Jones, *i know what you are going to say before even you do*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you heard about the concept of *"the superiority complex"*.

I'm not saying you have it, but i'm not saying yo don't have it.

Read this:



> The term *"superiority complex"*, in everyday usage, refers to an overly high opinion of oneself. In psychology, it refers to the unrealistic and exaggerated belief that one is better than others.
> 
> Not that a person with a superiority complex will not express their superiority to others, only that they do not feel the need to do so. They may speak as if they are all-knowing and better than others. But ultimately they do not care if others think so or not, and will not care if others tell them so. They simply won't listen to, and don't care about, those who disagree. In this regard, it is much alike the cognitive bias known as Illusory superiority.


And then read this:



> Sorry Limba... *i cant be bothered* to read this stuff *anymore*.


And some of your other posts in this thread.


You will discover a pattern.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

limba said:


> So...others have to read your posts in order to form their opinions and post them on this board, while trying to use their arguments.
> You may agree or disagree with them.
> 
> But when you feel, "you don't wanna play this game anymore" because "the counter-poster" has something to say, you just take your toys and leave, because it's not fun anymore?!
> ...


Sounds cool bro!! I hope you get it.!

Wait huh whaa???

:sarcastic09:

Sorry Limba but i wasnt kidding when i said it. Reading your posts on Jon Jones is a waste of time so i will not do it. Value your time better because those essays you are writing are falling on deaf ears. Just trying to help you out bud.

Any other subject and i would 100% be interested in your opinion. If you "REALLY" think i need to hear it and you are going to say something about Jon Jones being outraged at what Rampage did BUT think that i couldn't possibly have already imagined you giving such a reply, send it to my messages. Il be more inclined to read your bias posts if you direct it as mail. As it is in this thread, i dont want to entertain these typical FANreligious type replys since they are just completely pointless. I just want to have unbiased neutral opinions/posts about the situation. I think so far people have been pretty honest and fair about the situation. (From what i can tell anyway)


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Sounds cool bro!! I hope you get it.!
> 
> Wait huh whaa???
> 
> ...


Like i've said ---> *Superiority Complex*

Again, how can you have a conversation with someone if you don't wanna hear what the other has to say?! 
Your argument: i may be writing the same thing over and over again - that's what you think at least .... *But the irony is*, you do the same thing.

The thing about me is: i can be very stubborn and i'll always stick to my opinions and will gladly talk about everything if challenged to a serious debate, using logical arguments.
And, if i'm wrong, i'll be the first to admit it.

The thing with you though is: you are just as stubborn (if not more...) and you can't accept when someone contradicts you or doesn't share your point of view.
So you decide to ignore what the other has to say, because it's "a waste of time" (your own words).

I had hard "battles" with others on this place regarding Jones and all of them ended in a very civilised manner. 
I listened to what others had to say and vice-versa. 
A lot of them ended with both parts not agreeing. Seems normal.

But, i don't remember being told to ask for help ar needing to be helped.



SideWays222 said:


> Any other subject and i would 100% be interested in your opinion. If you "REALLY" think i need to hear it and you are going to say something about Jon Jones being outraged at what Rampage did BUT think that i couldn't possibly have already imagined you giving such a reply, *send it to my messages. Il be more inclined to read your bias posts if you direct it as mail. As it is in this thread, i dont want to entertain these typical FANreligious type replys since they are just completely pointless.* I just want to have unbiased neutral opinions/posts about the situation. I think so far people have been pretty honest and fair about the situation. (From what i can tell anyway)


So...if i write something and senf it as a message to you, you will read it?! 
But if i write the same thing here, you won't, because it's "pointless".

Seems logical...

You have 20 posts in this thread and in 80% of them, you try to impose your opinion by saying the same thing over and over again, while making sure to let everyone know how you feel.

You're calling me BIASED - i can accept that - but you're also BIASED, just in an opposite way.

And you seem not to like it when being confronted in discussions like this one.

I'm gonna quote *someone* and *you* might wanna follow *his* advice.



SideWays222 said:


> *Treat others how you would want to be treated.*


Have a nice day.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

limba said:


> Like i've said ---> *Superiority Complex*
> 
> Again, how can you have a conversation with someone if you don't wanna hear what the other has to say?!
> Your argument: i may be writing the same thing over and over again - that's what you think at least .... *But the irony is*, you do the same thing.
> ...


Heh i saw 2 things

Superiority complex

and

Have a nice day.

Im fairly confident i can fill in the in-between. Lawl 

Have a nice day also Limba, i mean it. 
I hope this is the last essay you are going to write in this thread (At-least if its a reply to me), since i think iv only read your first post in this thread. 
Take care of yourself bud.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Heh i saw 2 things
> 
> Superiority complex
> 
> ...





> i think iv only read your first post in this thread


And yet you quoted all of my posts...

Very mature and classy...As always! 

I'm starting to understand why you rub so many members the wrong way. :confused05:


And seeing how you have a soft spot for certain words, here they are again:

*SUPERIORITY COMPLEX*

and

*Have a nice day!*

Oooohhh ... and again:



SideWays222 said:


> Treat others how you would want to be treated.





See you around this place.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

limba said:


> And yet you quoted all of my posts...
> 
> Very mature and classy...As always!
> 
> ...


Well this one is shorter and seems to be not related with the rest. Il shall read this one.

------------------

Well this is a surprise lol

I did not expect for you to be butt hurt.

I felt it would be rude to just ignore you so i replied and kept it honest. :dunno:
Some people can respect honesty, others cant. 
Its alright, go walk it off Limba, get some fresh air, youl be okay.
Even though i can see you are trying to make underhanded remarks, i will still hope that you have a wonderful day. Difference in character i guess. :wink01:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Well this one is shorter and seems to be not related with the rest. I shall read this one.
> 
> Well this is a surprise lol
> 
> ...


And i thought only i'm allowed to use SARCASM around here

PS: i'm not butt-hurt...i'm "bones-hurt"

My my..


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

locnott said:


> Im just messing with you, I used to put AC/DC tapes in my walkman while I worked out years ago for the same reason,.:thumb02:


Two indicators in that post that points to your fossil age can you guess which ones :bored04:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

limba said:


> And i thought only i'm allowed to use SARCASM around here
> 
> PS: i'm not butt-hurt...i'm "bones-hurt"
> 
> My my..


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

SideWays222 said:


> Its not weird.
> 
> The guy is extremely talented and extremely exciting.
> 
> ...


This is possibly the silliest post I've read in my short time here.

Unless you've actually, you know, hung out/befriended/spent some time with a guy, how can you have any clue as to what he is really about? 
Please realise that it's not what a guy says when the cameras are rolling, but what a guy does, both inside the ring and outside the limelight, that give us glimpses into who they really are.

For example, a guy who has been able to dedicate himself enough to become the youngest LHW champ in history, and a guy who puts himself in danger to help some nobody, has already pretty much arrived at "learn(ing) to be the guy he wants to be".
As compared to, say, a guy who goes on a three-day no sleep/energy drink bender, and drives around terrorizing perople in his monster truck.

People really, _really_ need to learn to separate hyperbole from reality; words from deeds.

.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i think i cant be on this forum anymore when i talk about some fighters like sonnen and diaz and lesnar and jones and bisping, i never get any neutral bias stand points just pages of arguments and dribble that arent very entertaining or funny.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

H33LHooK said:


> This is possibly the silliest post I've read in my short time here.
> 
> Unless you've actually, you know, hung out/befriended/spent some time with a guy, how can you have any clue as to what he is really about?
> Please realise that it's not what a guy says when the cameras are rolling, but what a guy does, both inside the ring and outside the limelight, that give us glipmses into who they really are.
> ...



Not sure what you are getting at. You seem to make assumptions just like i did. My opinion on Jon jones personality is based off the person Jon Jones wants us to believe he is, the stuff that is rehearsed before the cameras roll. But then sometimes Jon Jones is caught without a rehearsal moment which is when his true colors show. Il give Jon Jones the benefit of the doubt and say he is a good guy just going through some soul searching problems. Only thing i have to go by is Jon Jones actions and behaviors. Which is how i came to the opinion i currently have.

But hey... i like silly.. so if thats what you want to go with, have a blast. :thumbsup:


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> See this is why you are so easily "owned".
> 
> 1.Fact is i DONT think i know everything.
> 2. Another Fact is that i know EVERY single thing YOU do. There is nothing about MMA that you know, that i dont.
> ...


I wasnt going to bother posting in this thread again but Sideways actually blew his own spot with this post.

You say you dont know everything, but Tiger thinks you do and you are correcting him. So be you assuming that Jones (back on topic lol) feels this way or feels that way, clearly by you correcting how someone views YOU, you acknowledge that people can get people wrong.

Jones doesnt want anyone to stare at his neck and he isnt doing it to be disrespectful. He doesn't choose to look into opponents eyes but he faces them. Rampage could have turned his head and smiled but he gave his back. That was disrespectful. 


The part in the quote bold is very funny cause you have created Jon to be a certain way in your reality and you wont consider the fact that this is his little signature, Page doesnt normally turn his back so that was directly done to Jon personally and Jon has every right to feel a bit upset about it.


----------



## f4rtknock3r (Nov 22, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Not sure what you are getting at. You seem to make assumptions just like i did. My opinion on Jon jones personality is based off the person Jon Jones wants us to believe he is, the stuff that is rehearsed before the cameras roll. But then sometimes Jon Jones is caught without a rehearsal moment which is when his true colors show. Il give Jon Jones the benefit of the doubt and say he is a good guy just going through some soul searching problems. Only thing i have to go by is Jon Jones actions and behaviors. Which is how i came to the opinion i currently have.
> 
> But hey... i like silly.. so if thats what you want to go with, have a blast. :thumbsup:


I like you sideway's and I totally agree with you.

But you should replace the mad scientist for Black Star.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

prolyfic said:


> I wasnt going to bother posting in this thread again but Sideways actually blew his own spot with this post.
> 
> You say you dont know everything, but Tiger thinks you do and you are correcting him. So be you assuming that Jones (back on topic lol) feels this way or feels that way, clearly by you correcting how someone views YOU, you acknowledge that people can get people wrong.
> 
> ...



See you are wrong on close to the whole post. Now granted i did not understand fully what you were trying to say but i understood most of it and can safely say that you just dont know enough about my posts to make these statements. I completely acknowledge that not staring at his opponents is his signature. He obviously does it for more reasons then just it being his signature but w/e no need to go into that. So that said, your post already is wrong. Id like to go into further detail but im a bit tired and tend to not want to waste my time writing essays to disproof a very obviously flawed post that has very little knowledge backing it up. 
I dont mind that you are trying to make these outlandish claims, but please do it after you do some research and not just after you decide to combine 2 unrelated sentences, lol.
:wink01:



f4rtknock3r said:


> I like you sideway's and I totally agree with you.
> 
> But you should replace the mad scientist for Black Star.


Blackstar is pretty awesome 

but
the scientist was my favorite. Blackstar was second favorite!! :thumb02:


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

SideWays222 said:


> Not sure what you are getting at. You seem to make assumptions just like i did. My opinion on Jon jones personality is based off the person Jon Jones wants us to believe he is, the stuff that is rehearsed before the cameras roll. But then sometimes Jon Jones is caught without a rehearsal moment which is when his true colors show. Il give Jon Jones the benefit of the doubt and say he is a good guy just going through some soul searching problems. Only thing i have to go by is Jon Jones actions and behaviors. Which is how i came to the opinion i currently have.
> 
> But hey... i like silly.. so if thats what you want to go with, have a blast. :thumbsup:


My point was you would be better served basing/limiting your opinions/judgements of JJ (and really any fighter) to his actions in the ring, and outside staged PR moments.

Concentrate on the game, not the player.

.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

H33LHooK said:


> My point was you would be better served basing/limiting your opinions/judgements of JJ (and really any fighter) to his actions in the ring, and outside staged PR moments.
> 
> Concentrate on the game, not the player.
> 
> .


Im not sure what makes you think i do anything else.
My whole opinion of Jon Jones is based off the things iv heard him say or seen him do. We dont have anything else to go by.

Sounds to me like you are trying to argue just for the sake of arguing. Or possibly you are just trying to complain about someone, im not really sure what your goal is lmao. Oh well. All the best guy.! :thumbsup:


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i think i cant be on this forum anymore when i talk about some fighters like sonnen and diaz and lesnar and jones and bisping, i never get any neutral bias stand points just pages of arguments and dribble that arent very entertaining or funny.


While I won't leave the foum over it, it _is_ irriting to have to constantly be sifting through to the chaff here to get to the wheat.

Stick around; these boards need as much rationality as they can get!

.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Wow this thread turned ugly real quick. Honestly guys, remember it is just a sport. Sports figures that are in the limelight will get praised and criticized, it comes with the territory. 

To sit here and state with absolute fact that he is a certain way judging only by his interviews and appearances is certainly not the way to go (though it's fun ). At the flip side, trying to analyze his behavior from a psychological point of view for the purpose of justification is also not the way to go either.

The pattern that I've noticed with MMA fans is that whenever someone gets hyped up (justified or not), it usually polarizes MMA fans into two rabid factions - - The haters and the nuthuggers. Neutrals often exist in the background with little to say, not wanting to get in the crossfire. Personally I guess I fall under the hater crowd (with JBJ) though I tend to _try_ and stay as objective as possible. 

But that's part of the fun of being a fan isn't? To have favorites and enemies is to be human. When it's all said and done it comes down to entertainment value. Many here (myself included) enjoy debating and discussing different points of views, that's why we are here on this forum. Lets keep things civil and respectful (as best as we can) and continue to agree on disareeing :thumbsup:


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

SideWays222 said:


> Im not sure what makes you think i do anything else.
> My whole opinion of Jon Jones is based off the things iv heard him say or seen him do. We dont have anything else to go by.
> 
> Sounds to me like you are trying to argue just for the sake of arguing. Oh well. All the best guy.! :thumbsup:


Heh heh- the _last_ thing I do is argue for the sake of arguing.

.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

H33LHooK said:


> While I won't leave the foum over it, it _is_ irriting to have to constantly be sifting through to the chaff here to get to the wheat.
> 
> Stick around; these boards need as much rationality as they can get!
> 
> .


He isnt planning on leaving.

And yes.. it sure can be a pain to sift through all the bs.

Posts like this tend to just create a cluster **** of complete uselessness



> This is possibly the silliest post I've read in my short time here.
> 
> Unless you've actually, you know, hung out/befriended/spent some time with a guy, how can you have any clue as to what he is really about?
> Please realise that it's not what a guy says when the cameras are rolling, but what a guy does, both inside the ring and outside the limelight, that give us glipmses into who they really are.
> ...


posts like that dont go anywhere, sometimes they actually can spawn more useless baby posts. 
This forum would truly be better off without that crap.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

This thread isn't so much ugly as it is an exercise in futility.

I guess it's all relative, Soakked. I've been on other MMA boards that feature threads that are both idiotic _and_ viscious, so this isn't really that bad.

.


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> See you are wrong on close to the whole post. Now granted i did not understand fully what you were trying to say but i understood most of it and can safely say that you just dont know enough about my posts to make these statements. I completely acknowledge that not staring at his opponents is his signature. He obviously does it for more reasons then just it being his signature but w/e no need to go into that. So that said, your post already is wrong. Id like to go into further detail but im a bit tired and tend to not want to waste my time writing essays to disproof a very obviously flawed post that has very little knowledge backing it up.
> I dont mind that you are trying to make these outlandish claims, but please do it after you do some research and not just after you decide to combine 2 unrelated sentences, lol.
> :wink01:



WOW you didnt understand what I meant?.... Well I certainly didn't quite get what you were trying to say and this is clearly becoming the norm and it is coming across like you aren't even taking into consideration anything im saying so.....done.

Until the next disagreement. :wink03:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

H33LHooK said:


> This thread isn't so much ugly as it is an exercise in futility.
> 
> I guess it's all relative, Soakked. I've been on other MMA boards that feature threads that are both idiotic _and_ viscious, so this isn't really that bad.
> 
> .


It went from people giving their opinions on Jon jones feeling disrespect because Rampage didnt want to spend the stand-off staring at Jon jones neck. Then we have people liek yourself and many others that try to change the subject or something and they dont even really know why or what they are arguing about and then the original subject just gets buried under all the useless info used to support useless arguments. 
You are part of that problem H33l. Do yourself a favor and start becoming part of the solution.!




> prolyfic said:
> 
> 
> > WOW you didnt understand what I meant?.... Well I certainly didn't quite get what you were trying to say and this is clearly becoming the norm and it is coming across like you aren't even taking into consideration anything im saying so.....done.
> ...


haha so because i said i didnt understand everything but understood most of it, you are just going to run with that arnt you??

Well tbh its for the best.
Your whole post was incredibly pointless. Im glad you decided that your going to put a stop to it before it gets even more ridiculous. Lmao
:laugh:

ima head off to bed though. Try to stay on subject if your going to keep posting. :sarcastic11:

Btw the reason i wasnt able to understand your post/point fully is because i was thinking to myself... "Oh god, another one of these pointless random arguments"


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

It is so obvious that Jon Jones is pissed because Rampage got one up on him - no matter how far your tongue is up bones arse I honestly cant see how you can interpret this a different way. Really worth pages of essays over it?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

AlexMac2010 said:


> It is so obvious that Jon Jones is pissed because Rampage got one up on him - no matter how far your tongue is up bones arse I honestly cant see how you can interpret this a different way. Really worth pages of essays over it?


Alex.. you are a breath of fresh air.

This has been stated earlier in the thread and most people agree. But then people wanted to have random arguments to support something else random.

You are getting a rep for understanding what the subject is about AND what the situation is like. :thumbsup:


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

SideWays222 said:


> He isnt planning on leaving.
> 
> And yes.. it sure can be a pain to sift through all the bs.
> 
> ...


So a post that tries to get guys to stop buying into all the media hype, as well as get guys to be more selective in what they're being passionate about (I.E. bs staredowns and sound bites vs the actual sport/fights), is a waste of time, is that about it?

Listen, I'm not trying to argue,; I'm trying to contribute positively here. If I'm coming off as abrasive or my posts seem useless, that's unfortunate.

.


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

AlexMac2010 said:


> It is so obvious that Jon Jones is pissed because Rampage got one up on him - no matter how far your tongue is up bones arse I honestly cant see how you can interpret this a different way. Really worth pages of essays over it?


Just to be clear Alex I agree that bones is pissed. I just stated that he has reason to be and that is all. If someone turns there back to you in a face off that is a sign of disrespect is it not. So yeah Jon is pissed, no big deal he can use that as fuel which it sounds like he plans too. It seem so simple to me.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

H33LHooK said:


> So a post that tries to get guys to stop buying into all the media hype, as well as get guys to be more selective in what they're being passionate about (I.E. bs staredowns and sound bites vs the actual sport/fights), is a waste of time, is that about it?
> 
> Listen, I'm not trying to argue,; I'm trying to contribute positively here. If I'm coming off as abrasive or my posts seem useless, that's unfortunate.
> 
> .


People are just reacting normally to the current situation. Jon Jones made some stupid comments that make himself come off as a hypocrite. I dont see people going over board, i see people just commenting on a pretty simple situation between Rampage and Jones. People are going to have an opinion on everything so this isnt exactly anything out of the norm. Fans are smart enough to realize that Jon Jones got punked at his own game. He got bitter and made some comments acting like he thought it was disrespectful, when its incredibly obvious that he is just pissed that Rampage managed to use his signature stand off against him. Its the last thing bones expected.. he thought Rampage was going to be the one looking dumb. lawl


posting about what people should use to judge people is for a different thread. Not this one..


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

> People are just reacting normally to the current situation. Jon Jones made some stupid comments that make himself come off as a hypocrite. I dont see people going over board, i see people just commenting on a pretty simple situation between Rampage and Jones. People are going to have an opinion on everything so this isnt exactly anything out of the norm. Fans are smart enough to realize that Jon Jones got punked at his own game. He got bitter and made some comments acting like he thought it was disrespectful when its incredibly obvious that he is just pissed that Rampage managed to use his signature stand off against him. Its the last thing bones expected.. he thought Rampage was going to be the one looking dumb. lawl
> 
> 
> posting about what people should use to judge people is for a different thread. Not this one..


No, it's an extension of this thread of conversation.
That's what happens when people start talking about things; conversations evolve.
How many ways can guys say, "It wuz dumb... he iz just mad... he totally got punked"?

But I'm cool to narrow/dumb the focus back down: IMO, neither Jones nor 'Page feels anything at all about this, now or at the time.

It's business; it's clinical. They're hyping the fight; no one got pwnt. It might as well have been scripted.

.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

H33LHooK said:


> No, it's an extension of this thread of conversation.
> That's what happens when people start talking about things; conversations evolve.
> How many ways can guys say, "It wuz dumb... he iz just mad... he totally got punked"?
> 
> ...


The way the subject got shifted it resembled more "Devolving" then "Evolving". I dont mind if people have good arguments when they try to take the subject deeper BUT most people just do not. Most people try to accomplish this by using a random sentence to support their argument. If people are going to try and take the conversation to a deeper place, then they need to prepare an argument of equal level. The arguments iv seen here were half assed and completely reaching or just downright were not accurate representation of other peoples posts.

Anyway.. i actually im pretty damn tired now. Im off to bed. Good night/good morning. This goes to everyone.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

SideWays222 said:


> The way the subject got shifted it resembled more "Devolving" then "Evolving". I dont mind if people have good arguments when they try to take the subject deeper BUT most people just do not. Most people try to accomplish this by using a random sentence to support their argument. If people are going to try and take the conversation to a deeper place, then they need to prepare an argument of equal level. The arguments iv seen here were half assed and completely reaching or just downright were not accurate representation of other peoples posts.
> 
> Anyway.. i actually im pretty damn tired now. Im off to bed. Good night/good morning. This goes to everyone.


What a perfect description of your issues with my contributions to this thread.

Sweet dreams.

.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

This thread is officially derailed









1. Is Jon Jones pissed off?! *Yes*

2. Did Jon Jones feel disrespected by Jackson?! *Yes*

3. Does he have the right to feel disrespected?! *Only he can be the judge of that. * And if people can express their opinions about him, so can he express his opinion about Jackson.

4. Can people *criticise* him for feeling disrespected by Jackson's antics, because they think he has no reason to feel this way?! *Yes*

5. Can people *support* him for feeling disrespected by Jackson's antics, because they think he has no reason to feel this way?! *Yes*

Big deal!


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

limba said:


> This thread is officially derailed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Is Jon Jones pissed off?! *Nobody knows*

2. Did Jon Jones feel disrespected by Jackson?! *Nobody knows*

This interview was written on the internet, no video or anything. We don't know what emotions were running through him when he said this, was he smirking? trying to fight back a laugh? being sarcastic? 

*nobody knows*, especially when there is nothing to go on except written interviews.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

I think the reason why Jones gets flack on here is because he tried the whole 'I'm mr humble routine' when he started to get a name in the UFC. When you do that and follow it up with being openly critical about other fighters, sensitive as hell and easily offended... it just looks stupid, and it doesn't go down well with the hardcores.

If you think you're humble go watch how Rich Franklin conducts himself and then you'll realise why you're not..

I MUCH prefer it when fighters don't act like the peaceful, spiritual and ultimately traditional martial artist but then get all narky when anyone makes any negative gesture towards them. Stop pretending and no one cares. 

I'm starting to like Jones a bit more as long as he doesn't keep thinking he's Bruce Lee and at peace with the world (until anyone says anything to him / wants him to sign their shitty replica belt :thumb02: )


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Hiro stop being a hater :thumb02:
Common sense has no place in this discussion you should know that :angry01:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

H33LHooK said:


> So a post that tries to get guys to stop buying into all the media hype, as well as get guys to be more selective in what they're being passionate about (I.E. bs staredowns and sound bites vs the actual sport/fights), is a waste of time, is that about it?
> 
> Listen, I'm not trying to argue,; I'm trying to contribute positively here. If I'm coming off as abrasive or my posts seem useless, that's unfortunate.
> 
> .


I actually agree. People bitching about a fighters staredown is just stupid to me. It's a staredown! It doesn't mean anything! People develop their own staredown, Jon Jones isn't the only one who looks down in staredowns either.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I think people are over reacting a bit. Jones is a little more arrogant than people originally thought. Keep in mind he just turned 24 years old and won the UFC belt at age 23 in one of the most competitive divisions in the sport.

I repeat: He's 24 years old and a dominant UFC champ. IMO he's humble compared to most people who would be in his shoes at that age... me included.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

It took Rampage what? less than an hour total to get into Jones's head. If he's that easy to manipulate, he's, mentally, woefully unprepared to be the champion (something many MMA fans already suspected).


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't think anyone one here analyses Jon Jones. He's an English speaking man sat in a room with a microphone, surrounded by video cameras, answering questions.

If a load of other English speaking people see the video and in the majority think he is a certain type, that means he probably is that particular type, not that he is over-analysed by those people.

Every now and then, but not often, I see the leader of my country talking on the TV, and that's more than enough analysing for me to know he's a dick.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

SM33 said:


> I don't think anyone one here analyses Jon Jones. He's an English speaking man sat in a room with a microphone, surrounded by video cameras, answering questions.
> 
> If a load of other English speaking people see the video and in the majority think he is a certain type, that means he probably is that particular type, not that he is over-analysed by those people.
> 
> Every now and then, but not often, I see the leader of my country talking on the TV, and that's more than enough analysing for me to know he's a dick.


Because large groups of people are never wrong, right?


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

SM33 said:


> I don't think anyone one here analyses Jon Jones. He's an English speaking man sat in a room with a microphone, surrounded by video cameras, answering questions.
> 
> If a load of other English speaking people see the video and in the majority think he is a certain type, *that means he probably is that particular type*, not that he is over-analysed by those people.
> 
> Every now and then, but not often, I see the leader of my country talking on the TV, and that's more than enough analysing for me to know he's a dick.



I agree that if a bunch of people around you consider you a certain way then you probably have to look at what you are doing to make them think that. But there are just as many of us that don't percieve Jon to be arrogant so you can't really say that. Besides none of us know him we only see him on TV and its easy for people to get you wrong in situations like that.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't know Jones personally, I don't know the leader of my country personally, I can only comment on what I see. So when I see Jones being so far up his own ass he doesn't know if it's 12pm or 12 am, I tend to think he's a bit stuck up.

I don't know about anyone else on here, but I think the way fighters conduct their personality is VERY important, like Rampage incinuated, confident is good, cocky is not. Rampage was giving Jones respect through the whole conference, along with being himself, answering questions truthfully and being realistic about the fact that as far as Jones has got, he has not yet encountered some of the inevetibles of the fight world.

Jones responds by not looking Jackson in the eye during the staredown, another VERY important tradition which seems to be losing respect. So Rampage shakes his head, Jones isn't worth a proper staredown, and does something completely random, just like Jones does. Albeit with a smile...

It is no coincidence or conspiracy that every time we see or hear from Jones, he pisses a lot of people off. Kid's a dick. The important word being 'kid', hopefully fame won't stop him maturing into the respectable Champion he COULD be.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

SpoKen said:


> Because large groups of people are never wrong, right?


A large group who has no knowledge of Jon Jones outside of a few interviews, I'd say that group is wrong. Unless that group knows him personally and have spoken to him, they can speak their opinion but can't state it like its a fact.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Hiro said:


> I think the reason why Jones gets flack on here is *because he tried the whole 'I'm mr humble routine' *when he started to get a name in the UFC. When you do that and follow it up with being openly critical about other fighters, sensitive as hell and easily offended... it just looks stupid, and it doesn't go down well with the hardcores.
> 
> If you think you're humble go watch how Rich Franklin conducts himself and then you'll realise why you're not..
> 
> ...


I don't really think he tried any routine. That's just how he is.

I just think, everything happened very fast and

Keep in mind, 4 years ago this guy *didn't even know he wants *to become a MMA fighter.
6 months after starting MMA training he was fighting in the UFC. 
And 12 months after his debut people were talking about him as one/if not the biggest talent in MMA.
And 12 months later he was fighting for the Championship.

That's fairy tale material.

He went from unknown to one of MMA's biggest stars in an extremely short period of time.

I believe he is still trying to please too many people. 

Honestly i like the fact he's starting to answer back.
He's a MMA fighter for f*ck's sake! And the Champion on top of that! He can't be a p*ussy!

If he feels disrespected, it's his right to express it and say what's on his mind. 
I believe each and everyone of us has the right to speak their mind once "they feel" disprespected.

And i love the fact that he found an extra motivation for this fight! Jones will be one BAD M*THER F*UCKER on Sept. 24.

I almost feel bad for Jackson!


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

SM33 said:


> It is no coincidence or conspiracy that every time we see or hear from Jones, he pisses a lot of people off. Kid's a dick.


Well that's one opinion. 

Another would be that he's simply playing a role in order to gets jaws wagging, more mind-share, and ultimately, pay-per-views ordered.

Figure out which one has more upside for all the parties involved, apply a little _lex parsimoniae_, and you might change your mind.

.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

> It is no coincidence or conspiracy that every time we see or hear from Jones, he pisses a lot of people off.


He isn't pissing me off. I must be _imune_. :confused02:




SM33 said:


> *Rampage* was giving Jones *respect* through the whole conference, along with being himself, answering questions truthfully and being realistic about the fact that as far as Jones has got, he has not yet encountered some of the inevetibles of the fight world.
> 
> Jones responds by not looking Jackson in the eye during the staredown, another VERY important tradition which seems to be losing *respect*.



Oooohh yes...Rampage and "respect" - a perfect combination...


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

limba said:


> He isn't pissing me off. I must be _imune_. :confused02:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now i'm sure no one is going to have a real problem with this but if Bones did it, it would man I knew this "Kid" is trouble. 

Oh SM33, Rampage was taking little jabs but nothing crazy and the only time Jones said anything was in retaliation to Page. I just think when people have their mind made up on someone it can cloud how they view him.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Quinton Jackson respectful of women











Other fighters





and Fans



And Jones is the asshole for eye contact and signatures. :shame02:


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> I believe each and everyone of us has the right to speak their mind once "they feel" disprespected.


Then you will understand that Rampage's comments are born from feeling disrespected when Jones couldn't look him in the eye.

You boys need a sense of humour, especially John8204. I bet if Liddell has seen Rampage's impression of him, he would have laughed his ass off. Jones could have easily laughed at Rampage's antics at the conference, none of it was offensive, it was just trying to have fun and being down to earth about the fight.

I don't care about facts and opinions and what Jones is like in real life, the conferencesand interviews are made for to inform and entertain, I find Jackson more informative and entertaining than Jones.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

SM33 said:


> Then you will understand that Rampage's comments are born from feeling *disrespected* when Jones couldn't look him in the eye.


Hmm, you know they say a picture is worth a 1,000 words






Amazingly "respect" doesn't seem to apply.

I don't hate Rampage, but I also don't feel like he is the right person to pass any sort of morality judgements onto any other fighter. It's like here's your civics instructor...Blutarsky from Animal House or having The Dude do your taxes entertaining and funny yes, credible...c'mon on now.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

SM33 said:


> Then you will understand that Rampage's comments are born from *feeling disrespected* when Jones couldn't look him in the eye.


But, in that case you should also understand that Bones' comments are born from *feeling disrespected* when Jackson turned his back to him.

Yet...a lot of people s*hit on Jones for saying and acting the way he did, while Jackson gets a PASS?!

That's stupid! And wrong...

If 2 people are acting the same way, give them the same treatment. Don't s*hit on one of them and praise the other one.

Note: Jones hasn't looked his last 6 opponents in the eye at the staredown. None of them felt disprespected. 
Jackson is the 1st.

Also: When Jones was relatively unknown, NO ONE had a problem with his staredown "ritual". It was only after he started beating guys up and becoming dangerous for the top of the division, that people noticed it. No one had a problem with Jones' staredown against O'Brien! Or Hamill...or Matyushenko. Because all these fighters don't have nuthuggers like Shogun, Evans or Jackson. And there was no one to talk about it.

Why is that?!


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

limba said:


> Note: Jones hasn't looked his last 6 opponents in the eye at the staredown. None of them felt disprespected.
> Jackson is the 1st.
> 
> Also: When Jones was relatively unknown, NO ONE had a problem with his staredown "ritual". It was only after he started beating guys up and becoming dangerous for the top of the division, that people noticed it. No one had a problem with Jones' staredown against O'Brien! Or Hamill...or Matyushenko. Because all these fighters don't have nuthuggers like Shogun, Evans or Jackson. And there was no one to talk about it.
> ...


Heh heh- exactly. And that's bass-ackwards, anyway.

Traditionally, if some rookie was acting all goofy/eccentric, you would be giving that guy the gears for it; you wouldn't blast the champ for it, no?

.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> But, in that case you should also understand that Bones' comments are born from feeling disrespected when Jackson turned his back to him.


JONES MADE THE FIRST MOVE!!!! Rampage was reacting to Jones being a twat, not the other way around.

That's like punching someone for no reason and then complaining when they hit you back. SIMPLE CONCEPT!!!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

SM33 said:


> JONES MADE THE FIRST MOVE!!!! Rampage was reacting to Jones being a twat, not the other way around.
> 
> That's like punching someone for no reason and then complaining when they hit you back. SIMPLE CONCEPT!!!


Rampage REACTED.

Jon Jones STARTED


There is a world of difference between reacting to something and starting something.

The reason Jackson doesnt deserve to get shit on is the same reaosn Jon Jones WOULDNT deserve to get shit on if Rampage was the one that turned his back to Jon Jones first.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by SM33
> JONES MADE THE FIRST MOVE!!!! Rampage was reacting to Jones being a twat, not the other way around.
> 
> ...


That's almost exactly what I said.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

SM33 said:


> That's almost exactly what I said.


People are just gonna pretend they are stupid in order to defend Jones. Nothing you can do about that i guess. :thumbsdown:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

SM33 said:


> *JONES MADE THE FIRST MOVE!!!!* Rampage was reacting to Jones being a twat, not the other way around.
> 
> That's like punching someone for no reason and then complaining when they hit you back. SIMPLE CONCEPT!!!


PLS!!! ENLIGHTEN ME!

How exactly did Jones start this?!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

limba said:


> PLS!!! ENLIGHTEN ME!
> 
> How exactly did Jones start this?!


By looking away from Rampage. Rampage reacted to Jones not staring at him, in a BRILLIANT way. 

ray01:


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Haha ok well the title isnt the exact quote BUT its pretty much what i was thinking when reading this. Jon Jones makes me laugh because i used to think the guys is crazy mature for his age, but now i think he is crazy immature for his age.
> *Jon Jones doesn't care enough to look at his opponents face during a FACE/STARE off, so what right does he have to bitch about someone turning around and smiling at the camera. If you cant give your opponents the courtesy of looking at them, instead of looking past them, then why the hell should they bother to look at you?? What Rampage did was perfect and shows Jones how disrespectful it can feel when you are trying to have a stare-down but the person opposite of you doesn't even care enough to look at you so you are stuck staring at their neck or cheek feeling like an idiot. *
> How Jones believes that he has ground to be pissed of is pretty shocking to me. Border line nutty.
> 
> ...


playing on more jones hate as usual:thumbsdown:

first jones not looking in peoples eyes was what he did, weird but whatever.-then it became a sign that he was scared and gotten to by his opponents. then it became a way for him to show disrespect to his opponents. lol

this is just hype plain and simple, glad to see you fell for it.:thumbsup:

edit-as a page fan i lol at all these sudden page fans defending his actions, im used to him getting hated on for everything, i think i know how shad fans felt before the fight was scraped.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> By looking away from Rampage. Rampage reacted to Jones not staring at him, in a BRILLIANT way.
> 
> ray01:


Oooooh...So Jones did what he always does - something that none of his previous opponents thought it was disrespectful in any way - but Jackson was too sensitive and had to do something about this - maybe avenge Jones' previous opponents in the process?!


Got it!

Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thelegend said:


> playing on more jones hate as usual:thumbsdown:
> 
> first jones not looking in peoples eyes was what he did, weird but whatever.-then it became a sign that he was scared and gotten to by his opponents. then it became a way for him to show disrespect to his opponents. lol
> 
> ...


I actually dont hate Jones, i like him. Why people just come up with opinions for me is pretty funny. I think Jones is wrong for BITCHING. If he just ignored the fact that Rampage turned around then we never would be having this conversation. Im not too big on hypocrites is all.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

limba said:


> Oooooh...So Jones did what he always does - something that none of his previous opponents thought it was disrespectful in any way - but Jackson was too sensitive and had to do something about this - maybe avenge Jones' previous opponents in the process?!
> 
> 
> Got it!
> ...


Obviously Limba you got nothing. :thumbsdown:
Its really sad....
But if it makes you feel better pretending you do, then go for it. Keep acting stupid...


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> I actually dont hate Jones, i like him. Why people just come up with opinions for me is pretty funny. I think Jones is wrong for BITCHING. If he just ignored the fact that Rampage turned around then we never would be having this conversation. Im not too big on hypocrites is all.


not saying your a hater but your clearly playing to the haters, great for threads ill admit but lol worthy all the same.:thumb02:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Obviously Limba you got nothing. :thumbsdown:
> Its really sad....
> But if it makes you feel better pretending you do, then go for it. Keep acting stupid...


Yet...you clearly have EVERYTHING...


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

limba said:


> Yet...you clearly have EVERYTHING...


*Sigh*




Thelegend said:


> not saying your a hater but your clearly playing to the haters, great for threads ill admit but lol worthy all the same.:thumb02:


I made this thread simply because i want my opinion on the situation known. I didnt know whether people would agree with me or not.. Something like that never effects my posts anyway.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> *Sigh*


That's your best post so far! :thumbsup:




SideWays222 said:


> I made this thread simply because i want my opinion on the situation known. I didnt know whether people would agree with me or not.. Something like that never effects my posts anyway.


I _*posted*_ in this thread simply because i want my opinion on the situation known. I didnt know whether people would agree with me or not...


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

limba said:


> That's your best post so far! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They dont... :thumbsup:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> They dont... :thumbsup:


They don't have to.

Freedom of speech - I respect that.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

limba said:


> They don't have to.
> 
> Freedom of speech - I respect that.


Well im glad you respect something. :wink01:


----------



## TapouTVTC (Jun 10, 2011)

I never saw the "pissed off" and "outraged" stuff until today. Thanks for posting. I can't wait for this fight.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

TapouTVTC said:


> I never saw the "pissed off" and "outraged" stuff until today. Thanks for posting. I can't wait for this fight.


No problem good sir.
Im here to serve you.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

limba said:


> SideWays222 said:
> 
> 
> > Jon Jones can walk out of a room covered in blood with a machete on him and inside of the room he just walked out of are 50 dead babies that have wounds only a machete can produce and Limba would still somehow say Jones is amazing and is innocent.!
> ...


WOW...Someone actually took this seriously and negged me!!!? 

LMAO


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

limba said:


> WOW...Someone actually took this seriously and negged me!!!?
> 
> LMAO


Well to be FAIR in their defense... you do come off that insane.
That post is very similar to most of your posts regarding Jon Jones. So it isnt very surprising that the guy didnt realize you are kidding. 
Now if only you could quote each of your posts and reply like this 


> Someone actually took this seriously, LMAO


 Things would make alot more sense :thumb02:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Well to be FAIR in their defense... you do come off that insane.


Insanity is a beautiful thing..



> That post is very similar to most of your posts regarding Jon Jones. So it isnt very surprising that the guy didnt realize you are kidding.
> Now if only you could quote each of your posts and reply like this
> Things would make alot more sense :thumb02:


LOL

That's actually pretty funny...


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

people still cry over a shitty rep system? shocking!


----------



## IIGQ4U (Feb 9, 2007)

I found that post as hilarious. How could anybody construe that post as serious? The mini replica belt sentence was classic!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Spec0688 said:


> people still cry over a shitty rep system? shocking!


LOL 

Nooo. not at all.

It's not about being negged - i got/get a lot of those these days - because it's *Jon Jones season*...you know how it is 

My point was: if someone can't understand that post was a sarcastic joke.....excuse me. Especially considering the message i got along with the rep


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Spec0688 said:


> people still cry over a shitty rep system? shocking!


If it's so shitty why do use it? Seems a bit hypocritical. 

Moving on to an issue I have



SideWays222 said:


> Haha ok well the title isnt the exact quote BUT its pretty much what i was thinking when reading this.


Now he said this



Jon Jones said:


> Rampage did turn his back on me at the press conference. Kind of pissed me off. So I might do a little extra in the fight because of that. I'm outraged. I'm outraged and you guys will see that.


which led to this



SideWays222 said:


> *Ima* do extra in the fight, Im Outraged, OUTRAGED. *GROWL*


Why did you change his grammar (dumb it down) and insert an animal noise?

I don't think this would have bothered me but additionally the notion that he's arrogant and then to make an analogy using Rwanda genocidal imagery.

It seems almost like an accumulation of subtle racially motivated ideas. 

He say's he's kind of upset and he is now more motivated. Those aren't really the strongest of words to get bent out of shape over. And you reaction is disquieting.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

> this thread ******* sucks - originally posted by bill o reilly


i repped bill for the truth


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

John8204 said:


> If it's so shitty why do use it? Seems a bit hypocritical.
> 
> Moving on to an issue I have
> 
> ...


Lmao... you already quoted the answer.


----------

